# handsfree kit install



## 08passat (Apr 5, 2012)

I installed a handsfree kit in my 08 passat 3.6 4 mo and a rns510 nav unit. I got the nav to work with a couple of bugs but the hands free is a no go. Coded it in with vag com but i must be missing something. Any help would be great , Gary


----------

